# Rate this chair please



## Accy cyclist (19 Apr 2022)

I bought this yesterday from a charity shop/store. Bought as in I have a fortnight to get a refund, though I don't in this case as it's being delivered along with other items this coming Friday, so I have 2 days from now as I post to cancel the sale before its loaded onto the delivery van. I think I bought it to make the £25 delivery fee for the other items 'worthwhile'. You're allowed up to 7 items. I Had 2 now I have 3, but do I want it or need it and is it ok or crap? I typed in 'Shabby Chic' and stuff like this came up.

https://www.homesdirect365.co.uk/la-rochelle-antique-french-style-arm-chair-p5428/s5429?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=la-rochelle-antique-french-style-arm-chair-la29&utm_campaign=product+listing+ads&utm_content=5429&cid=GBP&glCurrency=GBP&glCountry=GB&gclid=CjwKCAjwu_mSBhAYEiwA5BBmf7ia-9DLlEnNbdTIHKpdWaGYXsWG8uttOYgZzg6w_1CX1wBZ-5JDXRoCNOcQAvD_BwE

I'm thinking it's worth way more than the £30 I paid for it?🤔

Ok, is it ok or is it too 'girly' for a single bloke's flat? Please don't hold back with your thoughts as If it's not really me I'd like to know asap then I can cancel the sale.


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Apr 2022)

Do you live in Downton Abbey?


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Apr 2022)

Spiderweb said:


> Do you live in Downton Abbey?



I've never watched an episode. I take it they have such stuff in that program.🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2022)

It'd look good with a spooky doll on it! 
Oh, wait.....


----------



## slowmotion (19 Apr 2022)

Did Liberace own it?


----------



## T4tomo (19 Apr 2022)

as your neighbour to buy it for you, and tell her you pay her with a campervan


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Apr 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Did Liberace own it?



Heck, is it that camp?!!


----------



## Lozz360 (19 Apr 2022)

I'm certainly no expert but I would say that is Georgian style rather than Shabby Chic. I wouldn't worry about it being too girly. The main issue is whether your other furniture is of Georgian style. Otherwise it will stick out like a sore thumb. You could probably sell it for a profit on that well known auction site.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Apr 2022)

Lozz360 said:


> The main issue is whether your other furniture is of Georgian style. Otherwise it will stick out like a sore thumb.


Most of my furniture is dark wood, 1920's/30's type. It's not gonna look right I'm guessing.🤔

At the end of the day does it matter as most of my chairs end up as clothes horses, meaning the chair is hardly visible!


----------



## Cycleops (19 Apr 2022)

Bit later than Louis XVI. When are you opening up your place to the public Accy?
Don’t forget to tie some braided white rope across the arms before opening the doors.


----------



## vickster (19 Apr 2022)

Spiderweb said:


> Do you live in Downton Abbey?



Or Versailles


----------



## Dag Hammar (19 Apr 2022)

Do the sensible and morally right thing. Cancel delivery of the chair but not the other items you’ve bought and tell YMCA that they can keep the chair and not to bother refunding the £30.
Then reflect on what a narrow escape you had.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2022)

As it is, it's very "ladies' boudoir" although it's not something I've got chez Casa Reynard.  I've a Loom Chair in my bedroom.

For a more masculine look, it would look better stripped down to natural wood and simply polished. Could well be walnut under all that paint. And that fabric and braid swapped for soft, dark brown or dark red leather held on with small brass tacks.

Sorry, my dad was an upholsterer... 

But no, if you've a house furnished in the deco style, that would clash horribly otherwise.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2022)

Just noticed - the legs look rather short and the seat is rather wide, so it could well be an old Nursing Chair, which is very definitely a female item of furniture.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (19 Apr 2022)

No I don't like it but I don't like the chairs in my house either. I wouldn't buy that one.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Apr 2022)

i thought shabby chic means they take decent furniture and try to make it trendy by splashing light coloured paint on it


----------



## Once a Wheeler (19 Apr 2022)

Seems to be in reasonable condition. You might beat the price on ebay. Here's something similar for £125.00. Someone likes them, so turn a profit if you decide you do not like it.


----------



## roadrash (19 Apr 2022)

@Accy cyclist step away from the chair and give yourself a sound thrashing for even thinking about it , i thought you liked art deco furniture .


----------



## roadrash (19 Apr 2022)

or the other favourite description of sellers of shyte, ...... ideal for upcycling, meaning totally knackered


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Apr 2022)

I think I'm going to keep it.🤔 It's a bit 'poncy' but seeing as they're about 300 quid new it's probably well made. My next worry is how can I get the delivery driver to get it into my flat without the nosey cow below seeing it then mocking it?🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Apr 2022)

Once a Wheeler said:


> Seems to be in reasonable condition. You might beat the price on ebay. Here's something similar for £125.00. Someone likes them, so turn a profit if you decide you do not like it.



Yes, even if I hate it I can soon sell it I suppose.🤔


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Apr 2022)

Drew Pritchard says it is a cheap knock off, worth a tenner at the most


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Apr 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Drew Pritchard says it is a cheap knock off, worth a tenner at the most



Yeah, but he's an antiques dealer. It's not pretending to be an antique.🧐


----------



## stephec (19 Apr 2022)

If you like it then what does it matter what anyone else thinks?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Apr 2022)

It’s rather beige


----------



## Cerdic (19 Apr 2022)

stephec said:


> If you like it then what does it matter what anyone else thinks?



That‘s the point. I don’t think he does like it…


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Apr 2022)

Cerdic said:


> That‘s the point. I don’t think he does like it…



I do kind of like it, but I'm not sure it's me, as they say.🤔


----------



## slowmotion (19 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I think I'm going to keep it.🤔 It's a bit 'poncy' but seeing as they're about 300 quid new it's probably well made. My next worry is how can I get the delivery driver to get it into my flat without the nosey cow below seeing it then mocking it?🤔


I think a plain brown paper wrapper might be best.


----------



## Saluki (19 Apr 2022)

If you like it, then have it. Bugger what anyone else thinks. If, a few days/weeks/months Down the road, you go off it, just sell it on.
To be fair, it’s not to my taste, but each to their own.


----------



## stephec (19 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I do kind of like it, but I'm not sure it's me, as they say.🤔


It's not going to suit your tweeds so treat it as an excuse to get a new outfit, I reckon you'll look good as a dandy.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Apr 2022)

Yes, that could be the new me.🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Apr 2022)

I went into the shop today and saw a tall floor/standard lamp I liked (pic's to follow), so I cancelled the 'Liberace chair' and bought the lamp. While in there I spotted spooky/psycho' doll has got herself a drum kit!!


----------



## cyberknight (22 Apr 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I think a plain brown paper wrapper might be best.



Along with the magazine's and spirits ?


----------

